# What breed do you think this horse is?



## faithncowgirls (Apr 5, 2014)

I just recently got this rescue horse off Craig's list. She is a grade made and I was told she is possibly a QH cross. What breed do you think she is?


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

QHX sounds good. I would say QHXArab... or maybe saddlebred too.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I see a BUNCH of Arab in there.


----------



## bchappy (Jan 7, 2014)

holy moly, does her back ever look long in that first picture :shock: I agree with arab, she almost makes me think welsh too. beautiful face


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

^I thought maybe Saddlebred as she is so long everywhere haha. Even her head is long in that face shot.


----------



## silverxslinky (Jul 23, 2013)

I agree with bchappy. WelshxArab or ArabxQuarter.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

This is what I think of for WelshXArab. She definitely has something stockier going on there. Even a welsh cob is a very round type of horse similar to Arabians. I think it's a safe assumption she has some stock horse (QH) in there.

If she has Welsh (which I personally completely disagree with) I would not say she is Welsh Arabian.


----------



## faithncowgirls (Apr 5, 2014)

Thanks everybody for posting! I was also wondering what color you would call her? She is gray with red spots.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

She looks like a Quarter Horse to me. The only thing that looks a little Araby about her is her head. So I could believe Arab/QH cross. But I really don't think her body looks Arab at all. Nothing about her back, hips or legs looks Arab to me.

Depending on where the horse is from, I kind of doubt Welsh. I live in the USA and have never seen a Welsh. I'm sure there are probably a few out there, but they are not a common breed here. Unless the horse is actually outside the USA (I don't see location listed?) then I kind of doubt Welsh.

Not everything with a pretty head is Arabian. I have a registered Fox Trotter than I could post pictures of and I bet she would be called part Arabian too, because she has a lovely face, is gray, and likes to flag her tail when she runs. But she's still a Fox Trotter. 

PS. To the OP wondering about her color, she's a fleabit gray. She was likely born either bay or chestnut (since she has red spots) and then turned gray.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Here is an example. Not an Arabian. 

(I love Arabians by the way, my first and second horses were Arabians).  The only point I am trying to make is pretty face doesn't always mean Arabian. Although I guess technically just about all light breeds have Arabian in them.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Her color is "flea bitten gray"


----------



## bchappy (Jan 7, 2014)

Yogiwick said:


> If she has Welsh (which I personally completely disagree with) I would not say she is Welsh Arabian.


I didn't mean welsh X arabian, rather what I meant was that she looks like she could have welsh influence. In my experience, welsh/arabian crosses are quite a bit shorter in the back and refined than this girl. 

In all honestly, I think there's so many possibilites for what she *could* be, we could be discussing this for ages :lol:


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

While I don't think she has Welsh it is a possibility (Arabian is similar and more likely imo)

I can agree it's possible lol


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

trailhorserider said:


> She looks like a Quarter Horse to me. The only thing that looks a little Araby about her is her head. So I could believe Arab/QH cross. But I really don't think her body looks Arab at all. Nothing about her back, hips or legs looks Arab to me.
> 
> Depending on where the horse is from, I kind of doubt Welsh. I live in the USA and have never seen a Welsh. I'm sure there are probably a few out there, but they are not a common breed here. Unless the horse is actually outside the USA (I don't see location listed?) then I kind of doubt Welsh.
> 
> ...


I see Arab in her head neck shoulder (when she has her head up) and in her bum .

(Your horse is very cute but I do not see Arab. Too many people get stuck on the prance and snort and tail carriage lol. I did not say Arab solely on this mare's face)

OP her color is grey. If you would like to call her "flea bitten grey" it is a more accurate description and what her color is typically called (genetically grey is grey, spots or no, though you can add words to make the description, such as "rose grey") Her spots are her "flea bites"


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Yogiwick said:


> I see Arab in her head neck shoulder (when she has her head up) and in her bum .
> 
> (Your horse is very cute but I do not see Arab. Too many people get stuck on the prance and snort and tail carriage lol. I did not say Arab solely on this mare's face)
> 
> OP her color is grey. If you would like to call her "flea bitten grey" it is a more accurate description and what her color is typically called (genetically grey is grey, spots or no, though you can add words to make the description, such as "rose grey") Her spots are her "flea bites"


I don't see it, but hey, you could be right!


----------

